# z18et fanatic



## Infinity carquest (Jun 12, 2006)

recently a friend of mine gave me a whole car nissan 160j loaded with z18et twin spark turbo engine.
The car had been abandone for a long period.
As i inspect the car, i found the condition fo the car in good shape, not even a tamper mark.
For a long period car, i wish to throw the chasis and transplant it into a 120y datsun.
so i got a datsun 120y for now.
What i need is some info about both these chasis.
Is it identical? and modification?


----------

